# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  نظام ملكية الاراضى فى العهد العثمانى

## هيثم الفقى

نظام ملكية الأراضي في العهد العثماني:


 اعتمد نظام ملكية الأراضي في العهد العثماني على الأسس  الإسلامية فإذا ما تم الفتح بعض حرب تبقى الأرض بأيدي أصحابها الأصليين  شريطة دفع الخراج أما إذا تم الفتح عن طريق الحرب تصبح الأرض غنيمة بأيدي  الفاتحين ويبقى الخمس لبيت المال.


 وقد قسمت الأراضي إلى  قسمين: أراضي ملكية فردية وأراضي ملكية عامة للدولة وطبق العثمانيون نظام  الالتزام وذلك حتى تضمن الدولة الحصول على مقدار ثابت ومحدد من المال لصالح  خزينتها وبقى هذا النظام حتى بداية التنظيمات العثمانية في النصف الأول من  القرن التاسع عشر.



 وبموجب نظام الالتزام كانت ملكية  الأراضي تقوم على ركائز أساسية هي:



 الدولة- الإقطاعيون –  المدنيون- العسكريون- الفلاحون ، فالدولة اعتبرت نفسها المالك الحقيقي  للأرض ولها الحق في جمع الضرائب والرسوم والأعشار أما الإقطاعيون فكانت  حيازتهم للأرض تتفاوت حسب مناصبهم العسكرية والإدارية وقد قسمت هذه  الحيازات (الإقطاعيات) إلى ثلاثة أنواع:



 1-الثيمار.



 2-الزعامت.



 3- الخاص.



 وكان كل إقطاعي منها يختلف عن الآخر حسب إيراده السنوي فالثيمار والذي  يعرف صاحبه بالثيمارجي يمنح إلى السباهية وكان دخله السنوي لا يزيد عن 20  ألف أقجة وهي من أكثر الإقطاعيات شيوعا.


 أما الزعامت التي  يتسلمها زعيم ويترواح إيرادها مابين 20,000-100,000 أقجة كان يمنح في  الغالب إلى قادة الجيش.


 وكانت الثيمار والزعامة وراثية إلى  حد ما ويلاحظ في بعض الأحيان أن الزعامة الواحدة كانت تتكون من أراضي تقع  في عدة ألوية فليست من الضرورة أن تقتصر الزعامة أو الثيمار على منطقة  واحدة أو لواء واحد.


 أنواع الأراضي في العهد العثماني:



 أصدرت الدولة العثمانية قانونا للأراضي عام 1858م ثم تبع ذلك  إصدار العديد من القوانين اللاحقة فأصدرت لائحة تعليمات بحق سندات الطابو  عام 1859م ثم نظام الطابو في نفس العام ثم إعلان قانون الطابو عام 1861م،  وملحق نظام الطابو عام 1867م، ونظام تملك الأجانب عام 1869م، وبموجب هذا  القانون. قسمت أراضي الدولة العثمانية إلى خمس أقسام:

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أولا: الأراضي المملوكة


  وهي الاراضي المملوكه ملكية خاصة والتي يتصرف بها صاحبها كيف شاء كما يتصرف  بالمنقولات فله رقبتها وكافة حقوقها ويجوز له بيعها او رهنها او الايصاء  بها كما انه يورثها لورثته الشرعيين فلا تعود إلى بيت المال بعد وفاته إلا  إذا لم يوجد احد من ورثته.


 ثانيا :الاراضي الاميريه



 وهي الأراضي التي تعود ملكيتها لبيت المال وتشمل الأراضي  الزراعية والمحاطب والمراعي والغابات وماشابه ذلك من ذات النفع، وكان يتصرف  بها بإذن وتفويض من أصحاب الزعامة والثيمار، وأحيانا كان يستفاد من تلك  الأراضي بإذن وتفويض من المحصلين والملتزمين إلا أن هذا الحق ألغى وأصبح  التصرف بها بإذن من مأمور من قبل الدولة أي أن الدولة أصبحت الجهة الوحيدة  المخولة بتحديد التصرف بهذه الأراضي فتبيع منها ما تريد بموجب سند طابو،  وبين قانون الأراضي كيفية التصرف بالأراضي الأميرية فقد منع إحالة جميع  أراضي قرية أو قصبة إلى هيئة جماعية أو إلى شخص أو شخصين بل تحال الأراضي  لكل شخص من الأهالي بمفرده وتعطي سندات طابو لكل شخص مبينة فيها كيفية  التصرف بالأرض، ويحق للمتصرف بالأرض الأميرية أن يزرع بها ما يراه مناسبا  في مجال الاستثمار الزراعي ويمنع من زراعتها كروما أو أشجار مثمرة، كما لا  يحق له وهبها للوقف دون إذن من الدولة، ووضع قانون الأراضي نصوصا تضمن عدم  إهمال الأراضي الأميرية من قبل المتصرف بها وذلك بإبطال حقه في التصرف بها  في حالة عدم تسديد الضرائب والرسوم عنها، وعدم زراعتها وفلاحتها لمدة 3  سنوات متتالية.


 ثالثا: الأراضي الموقوفة:



 وكانت معظم أراضي الأوقاف في العهد العثماني خلال القرن السادس عشر  الميلادي وذلك خلال حكم السلطان سليمان القانوني وكانت تتكون بداية من  الأراضي الأميرية التي حددها السلطان سليمان وما تبعه من سلاطين بالإضافة  إلى الأراضي التي خصصها بعض الأغنياء أو الأراضي التي أوقفها بعض الفلاحين  وخاصة بعد صدور التنظيمات للتهرب من دفع الضرائب والرسوم.


  وقد عانت أراضي الأوقاف خلال القرنين السابع عشر والثامن عشر من الفوضى  والفساد الذي لحق بأجهزة الدولة بشكل عام فقد تسلم إدارة الأوقاف أشخاص غير  مؤهلين لذلك، فحاولت الدولة الحد من هذه الفوضى والفساد وذلك بأن أصبحت  المسؤول المباشر عن أراضي الأوقاف، ومع ذلك استمر الفساد وحال دون تطبيق  هذه الإجراءات نتيجة لإهمال القائمين على الأوقاف إذ قام الكثير من النظار  بتحويل أملاك الأوقاف إلى أملاك خاصة وتسجيلها في سجلات التمليك ملكا لهم  ثم انقلبت لورثتهم ولمن ابتاعها منهم وكان كل ذلك يتم بمعرفة دائرة  الأوقاف.


 رابعا: الأراضي المتروكة:



 وهي  الأراضي التي ترك حق الانتفاع بها لعامة الناس أو لأهالي قرية أو مجموعة  قرى وقصبات تكون مشتركة فيها وقسمت الأراضي المتروكة وفق قانون الأراضي  العثماني إلى قسمين:



 1-الأراضي المتروكة لعامة الناس  كالطرق والأسواق العامة والساحات والمسطحات المائية من بحار وبحيرات وأنهار  وعيون ومجاري سيول الأودية وغير ذلك مما ترك لاستخدامات الناس.


 2-الأراضي التي تركت لأهالي قرية أو قصبة أو التي تركت لأهالي عدة قرى  وقصبات كالمراعي والبيادر والمحتطبات والمشار.


 وبين قانون  الأراضي كيفية استخدام الأراضي المتروكة إذ لا يحق لأي شخص أن يحدث أبنية  أو يغرس أشجارا في الأماكن العامة المتروكة لعامة الناس وقام بذلك يهدم  البناء ويقلع الشجر وذلك لأن التصرف في هذه الأماكن يعتبر تصرفا في ملك  الغير، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ما حدث في الخليل عام 1890م حيث أجبرت الحكومة  رئيس بلدية الخليل عبد الله المحتسب على هدم ثلاثة دكاكين كان قد أقامها  لنفسه في ساحة محله القزازين في المدينة.



 خامساً  الأراضي الموات:



 وهي الأراضي الخالية والبعيدة عن  العمران وليست بتصرف أحد والتي لم تترك ولم تخصص لأهالي القرى والقصبات كما  أنها لم تكن بتصرف أحد بالطابو كالجبال وتبعد عن أقصى العمران مسافة ميل  ونصف الميل أو نصف ساعة سيرا على الأقدام بحيث لا يسمع فيها صيحة الرجل  الجهير الصوت.


 وسمح قانون الأراضي العثماني بإحياء هذه  الأراضي من قبل الناس شريطة موافقة الحكومة على أن يكون إحياؤها في مدة لا  تزيد عن ثلاث سنوات وإذا لم يستصلحها خلال هذه المدة تؤخذ منه وتعطي لشخص  آخر، أما إذا أحيا رجل أرضا مواتا بإذن الحكومة .

----------

